# IITPSA Query



## VIVEKHINGORANI (Feb 2, 2021)

I am a experienced resource in Java having 13+ years of experience overall. 
My SAQA assessment is completed and I want to now apply for IITPSA.
I am confused between should I be applying under 1.4 section Information Communication & Technology [1.4 Integrated Developers (PHP, Perl, Java) ]
or under 2.1 and 2.2 category under 2. Business Process Outsourcing (BPO) [2.1 Software Development Engineers and Managers 2.2 Systems Architects, Engineers and Managers ]


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

VIVEKHINGORANI said:


> I am a experienced resource in Java having 13+ years of experience overall.
> My SAQA assessment is completed and I want to now apply for IITPSA.
> I am confused between should I be applying under 1.4 section Information Communication & Technology [1.4 Integrated Developers (PHP, Perl, Java) ]
> or under 2.1 and 2.2 category under 2. Business Process Outsourcing (BPO) [2.1 Software Development Engineers and Managers 2.2 Systems Architects, Engineers and Managers ]


My suggesting is that you go for the former (1.4) because if you go for BPO then strictly speaking you need to be working for a Business Process Outsourcing company (i.e. consulting house/body shop)


----------

